# Any router that can work on RJ11 as well as RJ45 input?



## shaiban001 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,
I need to buy a router. Is there any router that can work on RJ45 connections (DSL broadband) as well as RJ11 connections (RJ11 ADSL eg. BSNL) so that I won't need to buy another router if the connection type changes?

Thanks.


----------



## dummydave (Jun 17, 2013)

check tp link w8968


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

any adsl modem with more than 1 lan port is also a router so you can use it on both rj45(by using one of the lan port) & rj11 connections.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any adsl modem with more than 1 lan port is also a router so you can use it on both rj45(by using one of the lan port) & rj11 connections.



Oh really... I didn't know. Let me try this. It has 4 LAN ports.
BTW it is Beetel 450 BX1

So with LAN, will it work as a WI-FI also?

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

yes.in connection settings select connection type as dynamic ip.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 17, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes.in connection settings select connection type as dynamic ip.



Tried a lot but couldn't setup it. I plugged both RJ45 cable (broadband connector and desktop connector) into 4 LAN ports and opened the modem settings. But couldn't configure it. If you can provide any link with detailed explanation then it may help.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

is your modem has interface like this?
*enitinkumar.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/internet.png


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> is your modem has interface like this?



Yes. Almost.
The top menus are on left but still, the options are same.

Thanks.



dummydave said:


> check tp link w8968



Its WAN is RJ11 then how it connects to RJ45? How is the performance?
Are there more model like this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

select ISP as dynamic ip address & save & reboot.it should work.W8968 has 4 lan ports out of which one is "EWAN" port which is similar to "WAN" port in routers & this will be used for rj45 input.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> select ISP as dynamic ip address & save & reboot.it should work.W8968 has 4 lan ports out of which one is "EWAN" port which is similar to "WAN" port in routers & this will be used for rj45 input.



Don't know what setting I selected but this time when I plugged my desktop cable and DSL connection in model, internet worked on desktop. But when I inserted laptop cable, internet didn't work on laptop!!!
Somebody told me that I need to start Internet services.

Are there more models like this W8968?

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2013)

many cable broadband providers restrict no. of devices connected to one so you have to use the clone mac/mac spoofing feature in connection lan settings to copy the mac address of your desktop into router & then you will be able to connect as many devices as you want.there are no other models like W8968 in similar price range which have adsl modem+usb port+3g usb modem support.


----------

